# Is this a smart idea?



## amar nagra (Jun 28, 2015)

My PT scores are bad but I will improve them before OSUT and continue to improve them throughout OSUT. All I know is that im not going to be swim ready for RASP, I dont even know how to swim yet. I want to go in as prepared as I can be. SO would it be a smart idea to join the army as an 11x, get stationed in my unit and work as infantry for 1 year while doing RASP prep and then try to go to airborne and RASP? Hopefully ill be a pt stud by then, my goal is to max it out before going to selection. I dont know in detail how the inner workings of the army work, is it easy to go to airborne/RASP once you are already in a unit? My recruiter said it is if you have a 300 PT score, but I take everything the recruiters say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 28, 2015)

You're 19, go 11X with Ranger in your contract.  Focus on run/ruck improvement until you ship for OSUT (there are tons of great programs on a number of threads on this site from folks who have passed and taught/teach at the schools you're interested in).  Once you're at OSUT do everything asked of you at 100%.  You'll be as ready as anyone else non-prior service by the time you get to the selection and schools you're interested in.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 28, 2015)

It's a big pain in the ass to go to RASP from anywhere else. Least, it was back when it was RIP.  People would re-enlist so they could go, sometimes.

If you don't know how to swim, that would be something I would focus on, personally.  Hit the local pool and tell the lifeguard you need to learn how to swim.  Or, get your recruiter to help.

Running and rucking.... you'll do that in OSUT. You can just push yourself harder in OSUT than what is required.


----------



## amar nagra (Jun 28, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> You're 19, go 11X with Ranger in your contract.  Focus on run/ruck improvement until you ship for OSUT (there are tons of great programs on a number of threads on this site from folks who have passed and taught/teach at the schools you're interested in).  Once you're at OSUT do everything asked of you at 100%.  You'll be as ready as anyone else non-prior service by the time you get to the selection and schools you're interested in.



Should I keep pushing my ship date back until I can swim well? I want to go the OSUT being able to hit the minimum standards for RASP at least for the other portions as well.


----------



## amar nagra (Jun 28, 2015)

Like, how long should I give my self? I can do: 49 push ups in 2.00, 60 situps in 2.00, 6 chinups and I didnt test the run today. Cant swim.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 28, 2015)

..... Everyone these days wants to try to be john mcstuddly when they get to whatever... guess what

I was like 2 reps and 2 seconds above the minimum recruitment standard..... did 6 years in Regiment, invaded 2 countries, got some bling from the people I worked for, had a pretty fucking awesome time of it.

Learn to swim. The rest will be improved in OSUT. You'd be surprised what 13 weeks of 11X OSUT PT and diet will do to help things, especially if you take the time for extra PT once it's authorized... which back damn near 20 years ago at this point, you'd get to do it on your own. You won't get time in a pool up until RASP, and even if you swim like shit when you get there you need to at least understand not to panic in the water. 

If you were in northern Nevada, I'd help you with the swimming bit.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 28, 2015)

amar nagra said:


> Like, how long should I give my self? I can do: 49 push ups in 2.00, 60 situps in 2.00, 6 chinups and I didnt test the run today. Cant swim.


How far can you swim.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 29, 2015)

Learn to swim, get to be a fairly strong swimmer, or at least confident in the water.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Jun 30, 2015)

I am a lifeguard and I'll tell you an easy trick to start swimming. 

What do you eat cereal with? Forks or spoons?
Spoons. 

So make your hands look like spoons, scoop at the water, flutter kick and eventually you'll start swimming. 

Good luck.


----------

